# Schools in and around Kanata, ON



## lasersailor (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post, so apologies if this has already been answered elsewhere. I am highly likely to be emigrating to Kanata (just outside Ottawa). I have two kids (eldest is 6). Does anyone have any data on the best schools in and around Kanata? Do they have schools tables like they do in the UK. I know that schools are very strict on boundaries, so I need to know where best to look for houses so that I can get my kids into the best school. I'd prefer the Public rather than the Catholic system, but I'm not hard-over on that. 
Also, I've heard that the Catholic system is better than the public system. Is there any truth in that?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lasersailor said:


> Hi, this is my first post, so apologies if this has already been answered elsewhere. I am highly likely to be emigrating to Kanata (just outside Ottawa). I have two kids (eldest is 6). Does anyone have any data on the best schools in and around Kanata? Do they have schools tables like they do in the UK. I know that schools are very strict on boundaries, so I need to know where best to look for houses so that I can get my kids into the best school. I'd prefer the Public rather than the Catholic system, but I'm not hard-over on that.
> Also, I've heard that the Catholic system is better than the public system. Is there any truth in that?
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


Check the following for rankings. Rating your child?s school | School performance | Fraser Institute

The Catholic schools are generally regarded as having the edge on Public schools. However in the Catholc system the students wear uniforms and, I believe, required to take RI.


----------



## lasersailor (Nov 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Auld Yin. Just what I was looking for.


----------

